# Amiibo Card Post Office Rules & Information



## Murray

Welcome to the Amiibo Card Post Office! This is your one-stop shop for sending and receiving amiibo cards to and from all over the world. Here you can trade and collect amiibo cards, which work for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer, and Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival. Below you'll find all the rules and info you'll need to get started.


*Rules*

Normal forum rules apply, specifically in regards to sharing personal information. Do not publicly post your address.
Note: If you are not an adult, please make sure you seek parental permission/guidance before sharing information online or trading at all.

All trades must be card for card, meaning TBT bells are not allowed to be traded for cards.
Real life money trades are not prohibited, but you are not allowed to advertise them. All negotiations and trading of this kind must stay in private messages.
Giving away cards for free is allowed.

We cannot help and are not responsible if any of your trades fall through, so be sure to leave Feedback for positive, neutral, and negative experiences. Trade at your own risk.
Do not create public blacklists of users who have failed to complete a trade. Blacklisting can cause confusion and spread misinformation. Instead, leave TBT Feedback describing your experience, which is viewable by all users.
Each user is only allowed to run one trading thread at a time. This means no solely buying or selling threads. If you get some new cards to trade, simply update your thread instead of making a new one.
Bumps must be at least 8 hours apart (twice as long as other parts of the forum). Remember that with prefixes, bumping isn't always necessary.
If you are only looking for one or two cards and don't want to make an entire thread, simply post in the Looking For thread.


*Region Prefixes*

[Global] Use this if you are willing to ship cards anywhere in the world. It would be a good idea to still include what country you are in though.
[NA] For shipping anywhere in North America, mainly the United States and Canada.
[US] For shipping anywhere in the United States
[CA] For shipping anywhere in Canada
[EU] For shipping anywhere around Europe, including the United Kingdom.
[UK] For shipping anywhere in the United Kingdom.
[AU] For shipping anywhere in Australia and New Zealand. By default you should assume New Zealand to be included, so make sure you specify if not.

Do none of these prefixes apply to you? If so, simply make your own! For example, use [BR] or [Brazil], and make sure to include it in the title of your thread. If there is enough demand shown for a region it might become an official prefix.


*Information on Amiibo Cards*

For information on amiibo cards, check out AC World where you can find a full list as well as some special promo cards. Also see the official Animal Crossing amiibo page.


----------

